# A thing or two



## airelibre

Maybe this isn't the way a native speaker would naturally say this, but assuming it is, which of the following is correct? 
1)  דבר (אחד) או שניים (because the number is on its own)
2) דבר (אחד) או שניי (because it implies שני דברים) 

By the way, I don't mean in the idiomatic sense of 'I could teach him a thing or two', although it would be interesting to hear how you would say this as well. What I'm primarily interested in is for example 'a dream or two' or anything in quantities of one or two.


----------



## ystab

I don't see the difference between the two meanings.

Anyway, go for the first option. The same thing for "two or three" - שניים או שלושה דברים. Just keep in mind that the number should match the gender (אין לה יותר מחברה אחת או שתיים; אנחנו ניאלץ לחכות שתיים עד ארבע דקות).

One exception: in nouns that accept a dual form, that form should be used - יום או יומיים, פעמיים ושלוש.


----------



## arielipi

שניי
isnt a word.

Also, ystab - whats wrong with saying shney yamim? you dont have to use the dual form.


----------



## ystab

שני ימים is awkward. The only time I use it is when we recite Ma Nishtana from the Passover Haggadah - שתי פעמים.


----------



## arielipi

שתי ידיים,
שתי דלתות,
שתיים-שלוש שעות,
שני חודשים,


----------



## ystab

ידיים is a pseudodual, as it is also the plural form. דלתיים is extremely rare, maybe only in the idiomatic דלתיים סגורות.

The last two are definitely awkward. I would say שעתיים-שלוש and חודשיים.


----------



## Tararam

ystab said:


> The last two are definitely awkward. I would say שעתיים-שלוש and חודשיים.



+1

דבר אחד או שניים


----------



## Stifled

You can't end a sentence with שני - If that's what you're asking. 

עגבניה אחת, או שני מלפפונים
ילדה אחת, או שני קיפודים
בובה אחת, או שני קלפים

עגבניה אחת או שתיים
קיפוד אחד או שניים
בובה אחת או שתיים


----------



## arielipi

אני אהיה אצלך תוך  שתיים שלוש שעות.
בעוד שני חודשים אובמה יגיע.

doesnt sound unnatural to me.


----------



## airelibre

Ok thanks for all the examples!


----------

